#  > Petroleum Industry Zone >  > Civil & Structural Engineering >  >  >  Structural Analysis and Design of Process Equipment by M H Jawad and J R Farr

## pradipvariya

Dear All



Anybody can give me a download link of - Structural Analysis and Design of Process Equipment by M H Jawad and J R Farr

Thanks in advanceSee More: Structural Analysis and Design of Process Equipment by M H Jawad and J R Farr

----------


## baibur

Scanned copy 100 MB almost thanx to blacktony
Part1
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
Part2
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

----------


## M5416

Thank, This is the first edition, its have a lot error inside.

----------


## ADMADM

Dear friends,

i encountered problems in downloading the files, can you please provide for another link?

More in particular i've been re-directed to a site page.

Many thanks.

----------


## mbc.engg

I need too the latest edition.

----------


## baibur

try **[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

----------


## pvengineer

will try it

----------


## zeke2282

Hi, 

Could you reach this book?

I need it too

Thanks

----------


## pipe

Thank you

----------


## mrbeen

> Scanned copy 100 MB almost thanx to blacktony
> Part1
> **[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
> *link*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> <![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
> ...



please reupload this link????

----------


## duazo2009

> please reupload this link????



Hi!,

Please refer this link....**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

Cheers,

duazo2009

----------

